# 31 weeks 4 days Braxton Hicks



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello.

Im 32 weeks monday and I have been having braxton hicks since about 26 weeks but recently they have been becoming more frequent and a bit more intense.  Last night i had several during the day and maybe 3 or 4 in an hour for a few hours, which last for maybe a couple of minutes, i havent timed them yet. This has happened a few times recently but then none for a while during the rest of the day.  Not what id call painfull but uncomforable and sometimes a bit hard to straighten up, but none so far since waking up today.  Ive also had what feels like cervical pain off and on in the last few days a bit similar to what i experienced in the first trimester, similar to a very quick shooting pin like pain upwards, maybe twice a day. I have the usual very small amount of clear discharge. Babys moving and stetching alot and feels quite high.  I had possible diarrhoea this morning also, nearly didnt make it to the toilet, sorry i dont know if this is important or not.  I have mentioned the braxton hicks to my doctor and midwife a while ago but not concerned.  This is our first as a result of ivf.  I have read that ivf is a risk factor for prematre labour.  what do you think?. Thanks, Silver


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything you describe sounds ok for this stage. If they become painful though, ring delivery and they will monitor you and check you over,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks.x


----------

